# A CV problem?



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I hate to bring this question to the DCC forum, but I can never get into the NCE-Yahoo group. I write down my username and password and the next time I want in, my username/password doesn't exist. I think Yahoo doesn't like me.

I've been trying to get the headlight and rearlight working on my Alco S4. I'm using the NCE 408SR decoder; it's been running beautifully on my layout for weeks and I'm trying to get 5mm bright LEDs wired in. Here's the wiring:

white wire to LED lead on flat side, LED long lead to 1000 ohm resistor to blue wire
yellow " " " " " " "

CV2=0
CV120 = 44 + 128 = 172
CV126 = 40 + 128 = 168

On the programming track, I press PGM and advance to "USE PGM TRK". When I press ENTER both LEDs flash brightly. If I disconnect one, the other will flash. When I take it to the layout, it runs perfectly - but no lights! Just when I think I'm getting the hang of these CVs........

Can anyone give me a hint where I went wrong?

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack, can you read any CV's? use option 2 to check, like setting and reading it... try the same with 120 and 126 

The flashing lights usually mean something is wrong on the program track, you need to make sure nothing else is drawing power, like a sound unit, or smoke unit... try turning the lights off also (if you put a switch in line). 

A little more information on the installation would most likely help. 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. CV2 is really not related to any problem. The CV values for 120 and 126 are correct, of course.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

CV2=0
CV120 = 44 + 128 = 172
CV126 = 40 + 128 = 168 

Your instincts about the flash when on my PGM TRK might be on the right track. I spent the last half hour on the layout and the lights now seem to be working properly - might have been a poor contact via one of the clips I was using. Same mini-clip wires that have been hanging on a nail on my workbench since, oh, the 70s. Might be time to buy a new set.

BUT - now that the lights are working properly, the motor(s) are acting strangely. Top speed is attained at about mid-speed setting (15 when set to 28 steps). Increase speed setting and engine slows down. Above 20 it stops. But the lights are on!

Motors have been acting properly for months, up to today. Now, the lights are on but the speed peaks at mid-setting then slows down. Seems like they're connected, but how?

JackM


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh yeah, smoke and other lights unplugged from USAT board. Haven't bought sound card yet.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Almost sounds like a power problem, did you measure the voltage on the rails? Does it vary while you throttle the loco up and down? 

Make sure momentum (CVs 3 & 4) is set to zero when testing in order to minimize confusion. 

Try 128 step mode (just press the button on the controller, it will indicate what mode you are in).. 

Something is screwy in Saint Louie! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

"Almost sounds like a power problem, did you measure the voltage on the rails?"

Another Charles Atlas Heary Handclasp goes to Greg E. for nailing this one. I finally got a chance last night to put the VOM to the rails --- a whopping EIGHT VOLTS!!!! Gee, what could be wrong with that? I have my work cut out for me.

Meantime, I have headlights, rearlight, number boards and cab light all working. My penance for whatever I had wrong will be to get down on my knees and say a dozen prayers and drag the probes along the track until I find the voltage problem. I'll take that to fighting CV codes any day.

Thanks, Greg.

JackM

Hey, where do you find the icon to put a quote from a previous email into a box? I used it once, but haven't found it since.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JackM on 17 Aug 2010 11:33 AM 
{snip...}[/i] Hey, where do you find the icon to put a quote from a previous email into a box? I used it once, but haven't found it since.
In the header of each reply, to the far right of where the Date/Time Stamp is you'll find a link labeled 'Quote' just click it, then wait until the editor page displays with the quoted text displayed in the content area.

To make sure that your reply content isn't included in the quoted area.
[*] Left-click with the mouse somewhere within the content area.
[*] Then using your keyboard use the keyboard shortcut {Ctrl+End} to move to the end of the document and start typing your reply.
_{Ctrl+End} means find the key labeled 'Ctrl' and hold it down, and while holding it down tap the key
labeled 'End'_
[/list]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg walked me though this install a while back. I went with the 2K2 Phoenix board for sound it sounds great. We even did a relay to turn the smoke on and off. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great! 

I was scratching my head raw there for a moment! 

Glad it worked out! 

Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Almost sounds like a power problem, did you measure the voltage on the rails? 

Fifteen minutes with a VOM and some anti-corrosive gel and I'm back in business. Seems that the raiin we had last weekend churned up a lot of gravel dust into a couple weak connectors as well as washing a fair amount of ballast off the tracks. 

Earlier today I was reading the clamps vs. connectors discussion in the Beginners section. I've had a number of bad connections on the track I laid this summer, but what I put down last year has never had a problem. Same design and source of the connectors, although this year's are brass while last year's were a shiny silver (don't recall what metal). Could be the connectors, or maybe the clown who installed twice as much track this year as last got a little sloppy toward the end. 

Like they say: "we learn by doing". 

JackM


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

In the header of each reply, to the far right of where the Date/Time Stamp is you'll find a link labeled 'Quote' just click it 

Hey, SteveC - it was there all along. Thanks!


----------

